#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   Radiusköpfchenfraktir >

## Kreumel

Hallo ,kann mi vielleicht einer helfen. War heute beim Chirurgen und haben Bilder von mein Ellenbogen gemacht. Er sagte ich soll zum Krankengymnastik gehen. Meine  Vorordnung lautet.
Gesichert Radiusköpfchenfraktur rechts 
Schädigung/Störung der Gelenkfunktion (einschließlich des zugehörigen Kaps-Band-Apparatis und der umgreifemden Muskulatur) 
1) was bedeutet das?
2) wie lange dauert das? 
LG Sandra :Smiley: 
Danke im voraus :Peinlichkeit:

----------


## josie

Hallo Sandra!
Wurde der Bruch operativ versorgt?
1. das bedeutet, daß die Gelenkkapsel und/oder die Bänder beschädigt wurden
2. das kommt auch ein bißchen darauf an, wie stark der Arm belastet wird, aber mit 4-6 Wochen mußt Du auf jeden Fall rechnen

----------


## Kreumel

Hallo Josie, ist das denn ein Bruch oder ein  Haarriss? Nein das ist nicht operiert worden. Aber war drei Wochen still gelegt worden. Das ist eine lange Geschichte. LG Sandra

----------


## josie

Hallo Sandra!
Du hast geschrieben, Radiusköpfchenfraktur und Fraktur= Bruch
Gute Besserung!

----------


## Kreumel

Danke

----------

